

How NASA Prints Trees - ruchir_21hj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/09/how-nasa-prints-trees/

======
dmckeon
The title suggests 3D printing of trees, but the article makes it clear that
the 3D printing is a means to a more interesting end - to create arrays of
cells that then create the desired material.

This will be amazing - imagine not a 3D printer making chips, but a 3D printer
making the biological equivalent of a chip fab.

------
bfe
"So you’re not going to take a cow or a sheep or a probably not a silk worm or
a tree to Mars."

Even though we'll have 3D printers that generate wood, I still want to plant
trees on Mars.

